# Lupi e agnelli



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

stasera mi sono vista Leoni  e Agnelli. L'ultimo film diretto (e interpretato) da robert redford.
era da tanto che non vedevo un film che alla fine mi lasciava con un sacco di domande, che mi faceva riflettere, che mi lasciava qualcosa.
Io parto svantaggiata perchè avendo studiato lingue e letteratura straniere ammetto di avere abbondantemente trascurato la storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma alla fine di questo film mi sono chiesta perchè siamo quello che siamo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io seguivo disinformazione.it ma alla storia che l'america abbia messo su questa merda dell'11 settembre con il solo intento di attaccare osama per interessi economici non ci ho creduto fino in fondo. Mi rifiuto di credere che abbia sacrificato tutti questi suoi figli per interesse e soldi. Eppure ancora  li sta sacrificando da 6 anni in una guerra che mi sembra somigli tanto al vietnam. Insomma, non s'impara un cazzo neanche dalla storia...

Sono contraria alla guerra (pur avendo in famiglia una cultura tradizionalmente militare) ma l'unica conclusione che alla fine di questo film mi è venuta in mente è che l'uomo, per natura, per inclinazione, per istinto ne abbia BISOGNO.

Mi chiedo ,leggendo il giornale tutti i giorni ,se anche noi, che ci reputiamo in pace e civili non siamo sempre in guerra veramente.
Stupri, assassini, violenze inaudite per delle cazzate allucinanti.

Si ha paura di uscire da sole la sera, si ha paura di litigare in macchina , che l'altro senza nessuna ragione tiri fuori un crick da spappolarci nel cranio, si ha paura di manifestare , si ha paura d'incontrare "lo straniero cattivo" che ci fotta la borsa (se ci va bene), si ha paura di andare allo stadio, si ha paura di tutto.

E alla fine mi son detta che forse, la guerra, qualsiasi cazzutissima guerra,  mascherata da ideali e da altre giustificazioni assurde non è altro che un naturale e orrendo bisogno di sfogare la nostra rabbia, la nostra violenza, la nostra cattiveria, il nostro bisogno di predominare, di prevalere, di sottomettere.

Non so.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

per chi non l'ha visto

http://www.university.it/notizie/vedi_notizia.php?COD_NOTIZIA=31174


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Febbraio 2009)

ho paura che tu abbia ragione... lo penso anche io ma cerco di nn accettare questa cosa, altrimenti è la fine...


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ho paura che tu abbia ragione... lo penso anche io ma cerco di nn accettare questa cosa, altrimenti è la fine...


scusa ma con quell'avatar non sei credibile..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma con quell'avatar non sei credibile..


ok, allora metto ken


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ok, allora metto ken


non zozziamo uno dei pochi miei tred seri


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non zozziamo uno dei pochi miei tred seri


ok, scusa (ma io avevo risp seriamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ok, scusa (ma io avevo risp seriamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con cicciobello?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con cicciobello?


che palle, l'abito nn fa il monaco (e stai continuando tu ad insozzare :0003


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che palle, l'abito nn fa il monaco (e stai continuando tu ad insozzare :0003
























  uomo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per chi non l'ha visto
> 
> http://www.university.it/notizie/vedi_notizia.php?COD_NOTIZIA=31174


Che uomo Robert!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che uomo Robert!









sivvabbè, mi aspettavo uno sforzino in più da te...
a parte che qui sembra tutankamon...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *sivvabbè, mi aspettavo uno sforzino in più da te...*
> a parte che qui sembra tutankamon...


minkia, sta guardando xfactor, che pretendi?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> minkia, sta guardando xfactor, che pretendi?!?


mo andè a caghèr


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

L'ipotesi che l'11 settembre sia stato, se non organizzato, lasciato accadere ripugna alla coscienza.
Purtroppo da Pearl Harbour alla strategia della tensione in Italia che il Potere ( oscuro e inafferrabile che agisce attraverso servizi "deviati") sia capace di sacrificare vite per ottenere il risultato che si prefigge è stato provato. Il cinismo di chi ha il potere di decidere la vita degli altri è lontano da persone "normali".
Non credo che esista altra soluzione che attuare una faticosa, ma continua vgilanza critica alla democrazia che passa attraverso il controllo e la partecipazione. 
Ma la crisi economica e culturale porta a ripiegarsi su noi stessi e questo mi fa sorgere il dubbio che anche le crisi economiche siano funzionali a quella logica aberrante.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ipotesi che l'11 settembre sia stato, se non organizzato, lasciato accadere ripugna alla coscienza.
> Purtroppo da Pearl Harbour alla strategia della tensione in Italia che il Potere ( oscuro e inafferrabile che agisce attraverso servizi "deviati") sia capace di sacrificare vite per ottenere il risultato che si prefigge è stato provato. Il cinismo di chi ha il potere di decidere la vita degli altri è lontano da persone "normali".
> Non credo che esista altra soluzione che attuare una faticosa, ma continua vgilanza critica alla democrazia che passa attraverso il controllo e la partecipazione.
> Ma la crisi economica e culturale porta a ripiegarsi su noi stessi e questo mi fa sorgere il dubbio che anche le crisi economiche siano funzionali a quella logica aberrante.


si ok ma chi han votato a x factor??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ok ma chi han votato a x factor??
















  eh, ma allora sei stro.nza, persa ha perso ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   10 minuti x scriverti quell'ambaradan...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sivvabbè, mi aspettavo uno sforzino in più da te...
> a parte che qui sembra tutankamon...


Vedi che sei troppo rapida a criticare? Dpo un moto spontaneo di ammirazione (ma io sono avviata ad assomigliare a Nefertiti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) mi sono impegnata.
Leggi che post ho scritto! 
E ammira!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che sei troppo rapida a criticare? Dpo un moto spontaneo di ammirazione (ma io sono avviata ad assomigliare a Nefertiti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa c'ho sonno. guardo domani


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ok ma chi han votato a x factor??


 Stanno votando (che palle! Io voglio solo sentir cantare...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa c'ho sonno. guardo domani


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Stanno votando (che palle!* Io voglio solo sentir cantare...)
















  scusa se ti ho distratta 

	
	
		
		
	


	













notte raga!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>












































  tiè!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

'notte asu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa c*'ho sonno. guardo *domani


propongo di non cagarla mai più quando apre un thred


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tiè!!!


 Avresti almeno potuto scriver qualcosa per farmi usare questa, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Notte


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> 'notte asu


notte a tutti voi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Oh! lo teniam buono per domani eh??
prima il piacere (xfactor) e poi il dovere..Il tred


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> propongo di non cagarla mai più quando apre un thred


 Yeh!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avresti almeno potuto scriver qualcosa per farmi usare questa, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besame el bucho sarebbe andata bene??


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Yeh!


questa faccina potrebbero usarla per il voltaren o il busco in supposte!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa faccina potrebbero usarla per il voltaren o il busco in supposte!!


Ma dai che è carina ...usata con parsimonia.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

il titolo del film in italiano è sbagliato, come mi ha fatto giustamente notare qualcuno,  è leoni e agnelli.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stasera mi sono vista Leoni e Agnelli. L'ultimo film diretto (e interpretato) da robert redford.
> era da tanto che non vedevo un film che alla fine mi lasciava con un sacco di domande, che mi faceva riflettere, che mi lasciava qualcosa.
> Io parto svantaggiata perchè avendo studiato lingue e letteratura straniere ammetto di avere abbondantemente trascurato la storia
> 
> ...


 Secondo il grande Eraclito, è davvero così.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *L'ipotesi che l'11 settembre sia stato, se non organizzato, lasciato accadere ripugna alla coscienza*.
> Purtroppo da Pearl Harbour alla strategia della tensione in Italia che il Potere ( oscuro e inafferrabile che agisce attraverso servizi "deviati") sia capace di sacrificare vite per ottenere il risultato che si prefigge è stato provato. Il cinismo di chi ha il potere di decidere la vita degli altri è lontano da persone "normali".
> Non credo che esista altra soluzione che attuare una faticosa, ma continua vgilanza critica alla democrazia che passa attraverso il controllo e la partecipazione.
> Ma la crisi economica e culturale porta a ripiegarsi su noi stessi e questo mi fa sorgere il dubbio che anche le crisi economiche siano funzionali a quella logica aberrante.


 Il Potere è lercio. L'idea che l'11 settembre sia stato organizzato è decisamente deprimente, e ripugna... ma ha una sua fondatezza. Negli stessi States sempre più persone ne sono convinte. Ci sono tantissimi elementi inspiegabili. 
Ma d'altronde... ragazzi, senza arrivare a Pearl Harbour (è evidente che gli yankees conoscevano anche la data dell'attacco), Clinton ha dovuto chiedere scusa perchè la CIA negli anni '60 diffondeva virus potenzialmente letali nelle metro di New York, per studiare gli effetti nocivi sui propri inconsapevoli cittadini.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

Io e le mie amiche cazzeggiando diciamo che Osama sta bello abbronzato a Miami... in un villone pagato e protetto dal governo americano.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

riguardo all'11/9 credo che ci sia qualcosa di marcio sotto, ma tutti i complotti che ci sono dietro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 date un'occhiata a http://undicisettembre.blogspot.com/ il blog curato da paolo attivissimo, un 'giornalista' esperto in antibufale http://www.attivissimo.net/


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io e le mie amiche cazzeggiando diciamo che Osama sta bello abbronzato a Miami... in un villone pagato e protetto dal governo americano.


 Osama è l'archetipo del Male, per gli americani. Dovrà sempre rimaner libero, pericoloso e fuggiasco. 
Ovviamente, se davvero esiste, una delle sue possibili residenze è quella del vostro cazzeggio. Era pur sempre uno dei playboy più fighi del mediterraneo, da giovincello


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io e le mie amiche cazzeggiando diciamo che *Osama* sta bello abbronzato a Miami... in un villone pagato e protetto dal governo americano.


per un attimo avevo letto _o*B*ama sta bello abbronzato...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Osama è l'archetipo del Male, per gli americani. Dovrà sempre rimaner libero, pericoloso e fuggiasco.
> Ovviamente, se davvero esiste, una delle sue possibili residenze è quella del vostro cazzeggio. Era pur sempre uno dei playboy più fighi del mediterraneo, da giovincello


sicuramente è così, è il fantoccio da utilizzare per tenere in piedi la 'guerra al terrorismo'... ora cambieranno le cose con obama....?!??


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Potere è lercio. L'idea che l'11 settembre sia stato organizzato è decisamente deprimente, e ripugna... ma ha una sua fondatezza. Negli stessi States sempre più persone ne sono convinte. Ci sono *tantissimi elementi inspiegabili. *
> Ma d'altronde... ragazzi, senza arrivare a Pearl Harbour (è evidente che gli yankees conoscevano anche la data dell'attacco), Clinton ha dovuto chiedere scusa perchè la CIA negli anni '60 diffondeva virus potenzialmente letali nelle metro di New York, per studiare gli effetti nocivi sui propri inconsapevoli cittadini.


E' vero. Primo tra tutti la caduta delle torri, molto curiosa, immediatamente messa a tacere come un errore di costruzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che sapessero la data e' ovvio... per me si sono pure messi d'accordo per l'orario... diciamo che se vuoi far danno lo fai nelle ore affollate... non con gli uffici mezzo vuoti...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sicuramente è così, è il fantoccio da utilizzare per tenere in piedi la 'guerra al terrorismo'... *ora cambieranno le cose con obama.*...?!??


 Forse si... speriamo solo che non sia il gattopardesco _bisogna che tutto cambi, perchè tutto resti come prima._


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sicuramente è così, è il fantoccio da utilizzare per tenere in piedi la 'guerra al terrorismo'... ora cambieranno le cose con obama....?!??



Per me no.

Obama per me e' un altro fantoccio messo su per risollevare la pessima reputazione degli americani... gurda caso hanno scosso il mondo per aver eletto un presidente "di colore" e subito Bam! quanto sono avanti gli americani...
Bush e' stato the bad cop Obama sara' quello buono che non fara' piu' di tanto


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me no.
> 
> Obama per me e' un altro fantoccio messo su per risollevare la pessima reputazione degli americani... gurda caso hanno scosso il mondo per aver eletto un presidente "di colore" e subito Bam! quanto sono avanti gli americani...
> Bush e' stato the bad cop Obama sara' quello buono che non fara' piu' di tanto


 Temo tu abbia ragione, anche se spero che almeno in qualche misura tu possa sbagliarti... anche Kennedy fu messo li per la stessa ragione, ma qualcosa di buono la fece. Avrebbe fatto di più se quelli che ce lo misero, non avessero voluto correggere l'errore in corso d'opera.
Anche papa Luciani, fu un grave errore.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Temo tu abbia ragione, anche se spero che almeno in qualche misura tu possa sbagliarti... anche Kennedy fu messo li per la stessa ragione, ma qualcosa di buono la fece. Avrebbe fatto di più se quelli che ce lo misero, non avessero voluto correggere l'errore in corso d'opera.
> Anche papa Luciani, fu un grave errore.


Ma tu pensi che commetterebbero lo stesso errore due volte?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che commetterebbero lo stesso errore due volte?


 Il Potere spesso è molto stupido... e a volte è autodistruttivo. Si, potrebbero essere errori ciclici, forse addirittura necessari per la sua sopravvivenza.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Potere spesso è molto stupido... e a volte è autodistruttivo. Si, potrebbero essere errori ciclici, forse addirittura necessari per la sua sopravvivenza.



Forse hai ragione...l'Intelligence Service ha dimostrato di essere abbastanza stupido in piu' di un'occasione


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione...l'Intelligence Service ha dimostrato di essere abbastanza stupido in piu' di un'occasione


Infatti!
 Cosa succede???? Ultimamente mi stai dando ragione sempre più spesso...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti!
> Cosa succede???? Ultimamente mi stai dando ragione sempre più spesso...


Mi sto innamorando


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sto innamorando


 Ma allora finora cos'era?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora finora cos'era?


Innamoramento... ora dopo mesi sta diventanto maturo


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

L'ipotesi del complotto... è un'ipotesi...  e come tale plausibile. 
anche a me istintivamente fa rifiuto. non riesco a crederci... eppure....
riguardo all'altra riflessione.. siamo un popolo in guerra? 
probabilmente sì. lo siamo. siamo in guerra contro noi stessi. e sembriamo i protagonisti di 'finally destination' che sanno di dover morire e cercano di sfuggire alla morte ogni giorno, ogni ora... io ho speranza, sono ottimista, credo che questo sia un mondo infinitamente migliorabile nei secoli e millenni. Ho una visione a lungo raggio e cerco i semi per un futuro diverso, migliore.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Innamoramento... ora dopo mesi sta diventanto maturo


 Quindi prima potevi tradirmi ed ora non più?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi prima potevi tradirmi ed ora non più?



Esatto.
Ora che il mio amore e ' maturo saro' fedele nei secoli dei secoli. Amen


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Come sempre, ed a rischio (certezza) di apparire noioso, anche in questo caso mi sento in dovere di riportare il discorso alle radici.
Siamo animali, e come tali soggetti agli istinti basilari che dominano il mondo animale, pertanto l'aggressività è nella nostra natura non tanto per "gusto" quanto perchè naturale sistema difensivo, istinto di sopravvivenza.
Le guerre non sono altro che la manifestazione più evidente, ed oggi balzano all'occhio più che un tempo, grazie ai media, pure quelle manifestazioni di violenza apparentemente gratuita più "semplici" quali le aggressioni, gli stupri, e, ancora più sotto, il mobbing e la semplice avidità, la spocchia, la presunzione.
L'uomo è un animale "sociale", ma questo vuol significare solamente che ha trovato, nel corso della sua evoluzione, che l'associarsi sia una soluzione migliore per la tutela della specie, preferibile indubbiamente all'individualismo ed all'isolamento. Non siamo l'unica specie sociale, tanto che le espressioni di aggregazione umana vengono spesso, e molto appropriatamente,  definite "spirito di branco". Questo di manifesta tanto in senso positivo - ed un esempio può essere la struttura culturale/legislativa - quanto in senso negativo come nei casi di rapine, aggressioni, stupri, e..... guerre.
Ma chi comanda una guerra? E perchè questa viene portata avanti anche se la maggior parte della gente apparentemente si dice contraria alla violenza?
Semplice: a comandare sono coloro che sono stati preposti a farlo secondo un sistema che, pur diverso di cultura in cultura, vorrebbe demandare il potere a coloro che si dovrebbero dimostrare i più capaci e preparati a farlo, poichè in una comunità, in un branco, non tutti gli elementi ne sarebbero in grado (o se ne vorrebbe assumere l'onere). Ora, più una struttura sociale è complessa, più variabili ci sono all'interno, più difficile diventa tanto gestire il potere in funzione delle necessità di tutti, quanto individuare i soggetti che meglio potrebbero accollarsi questo impegno, pertanto ci si ritrova spesso nelle condizioni di avere al comando elementi che hanno dimostrato prevalentemente, quando non unicamente, di sapere fare il proprio interesse personale, acquisendo, attraverso tutte le armi di cui l'istinto animale nell'uomo può avvalersi, il potere sugli altri.
Il mondo d'oggi vede aggregazioni piuttosto estese, gli  stati sovrani, ma un tempo queste strutture erano più frazionate (paragone potrebbero essere le nostre antiche "città-stato"). Il tentativo di creare aggregazioni più forti le vediamo pure nella storia, potendo prendere ad esempio l'espansionismo romano, l'impero alessandrino od uno qualsiasi dei molti altri esempi simili. Ciò che possiamo notare, rispetto ad oggi, è che pure all'interno di tali strutture nasceva la necessità di creare un certo spirito di aggregazione, ed i Romani si erano mostrati particolarmente bravi in questo, concedendo generalmente alle colonie di conservare la propria cultura, ed imponendo unicamente un potere centrale al quale dover dar conto e dal quale dipendere per la propria tutela.
E' però difficile mantenere l'equilibrio di aggregazioni complesse all'interno delle quali già storicamente esistevano conflitti regionali, odi razziali, culturali e religiosi. Lo stesso problema che troviamo oggi.
L'aggregazione è sempre più spinta, oggi: pur essendoci una miriade di stati sovrani, alla fine torna naturale parlare di "blocchi" che semplificando si risolvono nel "blocco Occidentale, costituito dalle Americhe, l'Oceania, l'Europa, ed oramai buona parte dell'Asia (Russia e paesi ex sovietici), il "blocco Mediorientale", che comprende in sè, in pratica, tutta l'Africa ed i paesi fino un poco oltre il confine orientale con l'Asia, India compresa, ed il "blocco Orientale", costituito dalla Cina e dai paesi dell'Asia meridionale.
All'interno dei singoli blocchi, però, troviamo realtà estremamente varie, interagenti per alcuni lati ed isolate per altri. Gli stessi blocchi, inoltre, interagiscono tra loro soprattutto dal punto di vista economico, e... qui casca l'asino.
L'economia basata sul petrolio porta ad una sorta di asservimento di un blocco, quello Occidentale, ad un altro, quello Mediorientale, quindi oggi è prevalentemente su questo che si basa la politica di espansione occidentale.
Machiavelli si è trovato quindi più volte tirato in causa, allorchè i potenti dei diversi schieramenti si sono trovati a dover scegliere il metodo da utilizzare per mettere o mantenere mano sui grandi patrimoni naturali da cui dipendono. Spesso ci si è trovati di fronte a scelte estreme, che non potevano essere mostrate pubblicamente, in quanto comportavano sacrifici estremi. Ben lungi dal giustificare questi mezzi, queste scelte, voglio porre l'attenzione sui fattori prevalenti di questa situazione: la gestione ed il mantenimento del potere da parte degli individui che si trovano al comando, e la necessità di far fronte alle necessità del paese sotto il proprio dominio. E' senza dubbio interessante analizzare il caso Pearl Harbour, tanto come il caso 11 Settembre, ed ancora la guerra tra Hutu e Tutsi in Africa, o il caro, vecchio Vietnam, la capagna afghana sovietica e quella successiva americana, ma, in soldoni, si torna sempre alla stessa radice: espedienti piccoli e grandi, palesi o celati per la gestione di un istinto molto, molto semplice: l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
La stessa analisi, qui necessariamente condensata, la si può fare nell'ambito di eventi di qualsiasi entità, andando quindi dalle guerre ai litigi famigliari, scendendo fino ai moti interiori della coscienza individuale: la parte umana nell'Uomo è molto più ridotta di quanto vorremmo credere, e non è con l'adesione ai "branchi", di qualsiasi natura, piccoli o grandi, che essa si può sviluppare. Anzi! Lo spirito di branco addormenta ed accieca la coscienza umana, la quale solo attraverso la consapevole gestione da parte del singolo, la ricerca del dominio su sè stesso e sui propri istinti, può trovare sfogo per crescere.
Scusate la tirata, ma son fatto così....


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Ora che il mio amore e ' maturo saro' fedele nei secoli dei secoli. Amen


 Se ti ripesco dietro al cespuglio, stavolta ti pianto... un paletto di frassino!


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stasera mi sono vista Leoni e Agnelli. L'ultimo film diretto (e interpretato) da robert redford.
> era da tanto che non vedevo un film che alla fine mi lasciava con un sacco di domande, che mi faceva riflettere, che mi lasciava qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

*OT:*

L'avatar di Alce è il grande Leone, cane fifone


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come sempre, ed a rischio (certezza) di apparire noioso, anche in questo caso mi sento in dovere di riportare il discorso alle radici.
> Siamo animali, e come tali soggetti agli istinti basilari che dominano il mondo animale, pertanto l'aggressività è nella nostra natura non tanto per "gusto" quanto perchè naturale sistema difensivo, istinto di sopravvivenza.
> Le guerre non sono altro che la manifestazione più evidente, ed oggi balzano all'occhio più che un tempo, grazie ai media, pure quelle manifestazioni di violenza apparentemente gratuita più "semplici" quali le aggressioni, gli stupri, e, ancora più sotto, il mobbing e la semplice avidità, la spocchia, la presunzione.
> L'uomo è un animale "sociale", ma questo vuol significare solamente che ha trovato, nel corso della sua evoluzione, che l'associarsi sia una soluzione migliore per la tutela della specie, preferibile indubbiamente all'individualismo ed all'isolamento. Non siamo l'unica specie sociale, tanto che le espressioni di aggregazione umana vengono spesso, e molto appropriatamente, definite "spirito di branco". Questo di manifesta tanto in senso positivo - ed un esempio può essere la struttura culturale/legislativa - quanto in senso negativo come nei casi di rapine, aggressioni, stupri, e..... guerre.
> ...


I due casi in questione, sono perfetti per aizzare lo spirito di vendetta, compattando in un "fascio" le varie anime di un popolo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'avatar di Alce è il grande Leone, cane fifone


Mi sono autonominato Leone, alla facciaccia di tutte le Barbie, e le Winx del forum.
Porterò con orgoglio questo titolo, per il bene della Comunità. Amen


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I due casi in questione, sono perfetti per aizzare lo spirito di vendetta, compattando in un "fascio" le varie anime di un popolo...



Ma questa e' la forza dell'america: un popolo di stupiditi comandato da pochi furbi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I due casi in questione, sono perfetti per aizzare lo spirito di vendetta, compattando in un "fascio" le varie anime di un popolo...


Indubbiamente, ma ricordiamoci che queste sono pure armi a doppio taglio, e la gente, il popolino, ne vede solo una: quella che apparentemente la minaccia di più.
Strumentalizzare una scelta politica estrema, magari travisarla (non avremo mai certezze né di una versione né dell'altra), è sport molto diffuso da "opposizioni" che non necessariamente in funzione del proprio ruolo sono da considerare più imparziali del potere stesso. Anzi, chi è al potere in un determinato momento potrebbe averlo conquistato proprio grazie ad un'attenta propaganda, gestendo ad arte gli avvenimenti e costruendo castelli di ipotesi clamorose più o meno fondate sui metodi e sui motivi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questa e' la forza dell'america: un popolo di stupiditi comandato da pochi furbi.


Guarda che ci siamo in mezzo anche noi, eh, non cominciare con gioco delle parti, perchè in Europa siamo nella stessa bagna.


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> . ......
> 
> 
> E' senza dubbio interessante analizzare il caso Pearl Harbour, tanto come il caso 11 Settembre, ed ancora la guerra tra Hutu e Tutsi in Africa, o il caro, vecchio Vietnam, la capagna afghana sovietica e quella successiva americana, ma, in soldoni, si torna sempre alla stessa radice: espedienti piccoli e grandi, palesi o celati per la gestione di un istinto molto, molto semplice: l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
> ....


 
Penso che gli interessi economici (i soldoni come dici tu) non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
Il potere, il credere di essere i migliori e/o giusti rispetto agli altri non giustifica l'istintodi  sopravvivenza ma è solo sinonimo di egoismo e onnipotenza.
L'11 settembre è stato solo un pretesto per apparire al mondo intero non carnefice ma vittima.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

E poi, Lettry, la questione del popolino bue comandato dai furbi è radicato nella storia più antica. Non è che i paesi mediorientali mostrano gran differenza, se non nella radice ideologica: invece di parlare di Democrazia, parlano di fede religiosa, ma il risultato è molto, molto simile, salvo piccole ma fondamentali differenze sulla gestione particolare della violenza in funzione del potere.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questa e' la forza dell'america: un popolo di stupiditi comandato da pochi furbi.


 Però quella tattica è stata usata con successo anche in Europa... l'incendio del Reichstag è stato utilissimo ad Hitler per aizzare sentimenti di vendetta nel popolo, permettendogli di sospendere molte garanzie costituzionali.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che gli interessi economici (i soldoni come dici tu) non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
> Il potere, il credere di essere i migliori e/o giusti rispetto agli altri non giustifica l'istintodi sopravvivenza ma è solo sinonimo di egoismo e onnipotenza.
> L'11 settembre è stato solo un pretesto per apparire al mondo intero non carnefice ma vittima.


Scava più a fondo, vai alla radice: a cosa serve apparire vittima piuttosto che carnefice?
Semplice! a trovarsi giustificato e quindi protetto, a vedersi assecondare nelle proprie esigenze più o meno egoistiche. Puoi pensare che esista qualcosa al mondo che sia gratuito? La violenza può essere gratuita? No, se vai alla radice delle cose, scoprirai che solo l'Amore (quello vero, universale, fondamentale, l'amore gandhiano, francescano, non quello di coppia) può essere "gratuito". Tutto il resto ha sempre un fine preciso, magari stupido, non condivisibile, contraddittorio, ma c'è sempre.


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che gli interessi economici (i soldoni come dici tu) non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
> Il potere, il credere di essere i migliori e/o giusti rispetto agli altri non giustifica l'istintodi sopravvivenza ma è solo sinonimo di egoismo e onnipotenza.
> L'11 settembre è stato solo un pretesto per apparire al mondo intero non carnefice ma vittima.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scava più a fondo, vai alla radice: a cosa serve apparire vittima piuttosto che carnefice?
> Semplice! a trovarsi giustificato e quindi protetto, a vedersi assecondare nelle proprie esigenze più o meno egoistiche. Puoi pensare che esista qualcosa al mondo che sia gratuito? La violenza può essere gratuita? No, se vai alla radice delle cose, scoprirai che solo l'Amore (quello vero, universale, fondamentale, l'amore gandhiano, francescano, non quello di coppia) può essere "gratuito". Tutto il resto ha sempre un fine preciso, magari stupido, non condivisibile, contraddittorio, ma c'è sempre.


Appunto (diciamo la stessa cosa)


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Appunto (diciamo la stessa cosa)


Ma all'origine più semplice (è qui il senso del mio pensiero) è che sia il singolo quanto la grande aggregazione, fanno capo per i propri gesti sempre alla stessa base di istinto di sopravvivenza. La differenza è solo nei fronzoli, la sostanza è identica, quindi è necessario entrare nell'ottica che il mondo la vera storia, nelle ere, la fa e soprattutto la farà l'individuo, non il branco.


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma all'origine più semplice (è qui il senso del mio pensiero) è che sia il singolo quanto la grande aggregazione, fanno capo per i propri gesti sempre alla stessa base di istinto di sopravvivenza. La differenza è solo nei fronzoli, la sostanza è identica, quindi è necessario entrare nell'ottica che il mondo la vera storia, nelle ere, la fa e soprattutto la farà l'individuo, non il branco.


Concordo,
infatti questo pensiero, secondo me, il regista lo trasmette attraverso il dialogo tra lo studente ed il professore.
Quello che più mi disturba è questa omertà, questa rassegnazione che ognuno di noi si porta dentro.


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Concordo,
> infatti questo pensiero, secondo me, il regista lo trasmette attraverso il dialogo tra lo studente ed il professore.
> Quello che più mi disturba è questa omertà, questa rassegnazione che ognuno di noi si porta dentro.


quotolo.
comunque era un pezzo che non vedevo un film interessante.
mi è piaciuto.
redford è sempre una garanzia


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Concordo,
> infatti questo pensiero, secondo me, il regista lo trasmette attraverso il dialogo tra lo studente ed il professore.
> *Quello che più mi disturba è questa omertà, questa rassegnazione che ognuno di noi si porta dentro*.


Quindi l'unica cosa coerente e producente che puoi fare è eliminare rassegnazione ed omertà dalla tua coscienza, e praticare, nel piccolo ambito della tua vita, la sincerità, la Verità, l'Amore come valori primari. Dovrai sopravvivere, però e ti troverai quindi a dover accettare dei compromessi. Nessuno te li può negare, ma quando penserai ad essi, che servono a te, piccolo essere umano, prova a pensare per un istante ai grandi compromessi delle grandi nazioni, dei grandi uomini di potere, e vedrai che a loro modo si somigliano, più di quanto vorrai credere.
La cosa più terribile della Verità è che non si può mai perdonare sè stessi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quotolo.
> comunque era un pezzo che non vedevo un film interessante.
> mi è piaciuto.
> *redford è sempre una garanzia*


A me è piaciuto un sacco _"in mezzo scorre il fiume"._


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto un sacco _"in mezzo scorre il fiume"._


 
non l'ho visto 
di che parla?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho visto
> di che parla?


Azz!
E' la storia di due fratelli figli di un pastore protestante. Uno è ligio alle regole, bravo e tranquillo, l'altro (Brad Pitt) è un'anima persa.
Bellissima la fotografia.
Ma tanto lo so che lo guarderai solo perche c'è il "pittpitt"


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz!
> E' la storia di due fratelli figli di un pastore protestante. Uno è ligio alle regole, bravo e tranquillo, l'altro (Brad Pitt) è un'anima persa.
> Bellissima la fotografia.
> Ma tanto lo so che lo guarderai solo perche c'è il "pittpitt"


mi fa cagher molle pitt pitt


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi fa cagher molle pitt pitt


Sei da sposare, già solo per questo commento


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz!
> E' la storia di due fratelli figli di un pastore protestante. Uno è ligio alle regole, bravo e tranquillo, l'altro (Brad Pitt) è un'anima persa.
> Bellissima la fotografia.
> Ma tanto lo so che lo guarderai solo perche c'è il "pittpitt"


bellissimo!!! anche a me è piaciuto molto.
Non ho tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma mi pare di vedere che siete andati ot.
il mio tred non era sulla guerra in iraq e sull'america ma sul perchè si fanno le guerre


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però quella tattica è stata usata con successo anche in Europa... l'incendio del Reichstag è stato utilissimo ad Hitler per aizzare sentimenti di vendetta nel popolo, permettendogli di sospendere molte garanzie costituzionali.



Assolutamente si... ma il nazionalismo malsano americano e' difficile da ritrovarsi ora in Europa (forse in Germania)


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissimo!!! anche a me è piaciuto molto.
> Non ho tempo
> 
> 
> ...


 Io penso di averti risposto, e comunque non romper l'anima: la prima OT sei stata tu, e con insistenza pur se redarguita da Corno.
Muta!


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente si... ma il nazionalismo malsano americano e' difficile da ritrovarsi ora in Europa (forse in Germania)


E' solo una questione di convenienza: la figura di un'entità "superiore" quale l'Europa, permette ai suoi componenti di comportarsi più "disinvotamente", pur restando attaccati alle sottane di mamma Europa quando serve.
Stesso discorso del padreterno, se guardi bene.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissimo!!! anche a me è piaciuto molto.
> Non ho tempo
> 
> 
> ...


 E' vero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero.


ma le abbiamo anche risposto, almeno in parte. Certo che se apre bottega, cazzeggia, poi sparisce, e quando torna si mette pure a criticare!


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ma le abbiamo anche risposto, almeno in parte. *Certo che se apre bottega, cazzeggia, poi sparisce, e quando torna si mette pure a criticare*!


 Mi sembra di vedere me stesso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, la lotta è davvero necessaria? Io dico di si... la si può realizzare, ritualizzando la violenza, senza necessariamente arrivare alla guerra? Io dico di si...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra di vedere me stesso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La violenza nasce principalmente dalle necessità fondmentali dell'individuo, e già in ambito individuale è di difficile gestione.
Unire più individui, la storia e la biologia ce lo insegnano, vuol dire il più delle volte acuire i fattori recessivi negativi a sfavore dei dominanti positivi. E' come la consanguineità: raramente da più di quanto toglie.
La ritualizzazione della violenza la puoi vedere in ogni istante della storia nelle fedi politiche e religiose, più o meno celata da belle parole, e non mi sembra che i risultati siano quel granché, anzi.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La violenza nasce principalmente dalle necessità fondmentali dell'individuo, e già in ambito individuale è di difficile gestione.
> *Unire più individui, la storia e la biologia ce lo insegnano, vuol dire il più delle volte acuire i fattori recessivi negativi* a sfavore dei dominanti positivi. E' come la consanguineità: raramente da più di quanto toglie.
> *La ritualizzazione della violenza la puoi vedere in ogni istante della storia nelle fedi politiche e religiose*, più o meno celata da belle parole, e non mi sembra che i risultati siano quel granché, anzi.


Anche per questo motivo sono un anarchico individualista.
La scomparsa delle ideologie (con tutte le loro pecche), porta proprio ad una mancanza di senso, e ad una deprivazione della lotta. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ma le abbiamo anche risposto, almeno in parte. Certo che se apre bottega, cazzeggia, poi sparisce, e quando torna si mette pure a criticare!


yawn...parlavate di me?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cicci, pare incredibile ma mi stanno facendo lavorare come una cacca


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> yawn...parlavate di me??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se hai sbadigliato perchè ti sei appena svegliata! Chi credi di prendere in giro, oltre al tuo capo?!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma se hai sbadigliato perchè ti sei appena svegliata! Chi credi di prendere in giro, oltre al tuo capo?!


guarda ti dico solo che è imbarazzante quanto devo lavorare


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche per questo motivo sono un anarchico individualista.
> La scomparsa delle ideologie (con tutte le loro pecche), porta proprio ad una mancanza di senso, e ad una deprivazione della lotta. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso...


C'è chi direbbe il contrario, ma qui ci si infila in un discorso molto più complesso ed almeno in parte OT.
La mancanza di senso, di valori, comunque, laddove non ci sia stimolo per l'introspezione e l'autocritica, si sfoga nella maniera peggiore: il vuoto.
La violenza giovanile che vediamo è l'immagine umana del gatto di casa che giocherella col topo moribondo, e poi lo abbandona. Lo fa per istinto, non consapevole, non davvero bisognoso. Stupidità data da un benessere non compreso, e, di fondo, la paura di perderlo, perchè, viziati, si è sicuramente incapaci di ricostruirselo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda ti dico solo che è imbarazzante quanto devo lavorare


Se sei "imbarazzata" purgati!


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *C'è chi direbbe il contrario, ma qui ci si infila in un discorso molto più complesso ed almeno in parte OT.*
> La mancanza di senso, di valori, comunque, laddove non ci sia stimolo per l'introspezione e l'autocritica, si sfoga nella maniera peggiore: il vuoto.
> La violenza giovanile che vediamo è l'immagine umana del gatto di casa che giocherella col topo moribondo, e poi lo abbandona. Lo fa per istinto, non consapevole, non davvero bisognoso. Stupidità data da un benessere non compreso, e, di fondo, la paura di perderlo, perchè, viziati, si è sicuramente incapaci di ricostruirselo.


 Lo so... quasi tutti dicono il contrario. Per me invece, la scomparse delle cosiddette ideologie (con tutti i loro evidenti lati negativi) è una iattura. Erano assolutamente necessarie a garantire un equilibrio psichico generale, per quanto tutte illusorie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra di vedere me stesso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...poi se si batte la Juve è ancora meglio ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...poi se si batte la Juve è ancora meglio ...


Brava, hai colto nel segno: poi ci si trova in piazza a menarsi tra ultras, e tutto ricomincia daccapo......


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so... quasi tutti dicono il contrario. Per me invece, la scomparse delle cosiddette ideologie (con tutti i loro evidenti lati negativi) è una iattura. Erano assolutamente necessarie a garantire un equilibrio psichico generale, per quanto tutte illusorie.


E' necessario fare pulizia.
Un equilibrio ottenuto artificiosamente non è sano, e morte dell'intelletto e della vera coscienza. La perdita di valori precostruiti porta certo al disorientamento, ma allena, pur con patimento e vittime, alla gestione autonoma di sè. Sarà un processo lentissimo, non possiamo avere la presunzione di giudicare sulla base di una breve vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...poi se si batte la Juve è ancora meglio ...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...poi se si batte la Juve è ancora meglio ...


 Tu mi capisci al volo...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' necessario fare pulizia.
> *Un equilibrio ottenuto artificiosamente non è sano*, e morte dell'intelletto e della vera coscienza. La perdita di valori precostruiti porta certo al disorientamento, ma allena, pur con patimento e vittime, alla gestione autonoma di sè. Sarà un processo lentissimo, non possiamo avere la presunzione di giudicare sulla base di una breve vita.


 Non era ottenuto artificiosamente, perchè non sono nate con quello scopo. Marx o Hitler non volevano creare un surrogato di senso. Ci credevano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non era ottenuto artificiosamente, perchè non sono nate con quello scopo. Marx o Hitler non volevano creare un surrogato di senso. Ci credevano.


Il fuoco fu un dio per molto tempo, ed i sacrifici, umani e non, furono davvero creduti necessari da molti per moltissimo tempo. Ciò non toglie che queste fossero solo costruzioni artificiali della fantasia umana che tentava da un lato di difendersi dall'ignoto, e dall'altra di essere strumento di dominio di pochi sui molti.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il fuoco fu un dio per molto tempo, ed i sacrifici, umani e non, furono davvero creduti necessari da molti per moltissimo tempo. *Ciò non toglie che queste fossero solo costruzioni artificiali della fantasia umana* che tentava da un lato di difendersi dall'ignoto, e dall'altra di essere strumento di dominio di pochi sui molti.


 In quel senso si, è vero. Ma non c'era malafede, ci credevano davvero.


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il fuoco fu un dio per molto tempo, ed i sacrifici, umani e non, furono davvero creduti necessari da molti per moltissimo tempo. Ciò non toglie che queste fossero solo costruzioni artificiali della fantasia umana che tentava da un lato di difendersi dall'ignoto, e dall'altra di essere strumento di dominio di pochi sui molti.





moltimodi ha detto:


> In quel senso si, è vero. Ma non c'era *malafede*, ci credevano davvero.


 
A parte i POCHI  sui molti


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In quel senso si, è vero. Ma non c'era malafede, ci credevano davvero.


L’esito negativo delle nostre azioni è male in sé e non può essere giustificato dalla bontà delle intenzioni che lo hanno casualmente generato.
Al contrario, un esito positivo deve essere sempre valutato in funzione delle intenzioni che ne sono all’origine, ‘sì da non permettere che una cattiva intenzione possa trovare giustificazione in un esito casualmente buono.
In entrambi i casi troviamo in primo piano la nostra responsabilità senza che essa possa godere di sconto alcuno.
Non essendovi nessuno che goda in realtà del diritto di giudicare il proprio prossimo, ognuno di noi è tenuto ad osservare e giudicare sé stesso.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *L’esito negativo delle nostre azioni è male in sé e non può essere giustificato dalla bontà delle intenzioni che lo hanno casualmente generato.*
> Al contrario, un esito positivo deve essere sempre valutato in funzione delle intenzioni che ne sono all’origine, ‘sì da non permettere che una cattiva intenzione possa trovare giustificazione in un esito casualmente buono.
> In entrambi i casi troviamo in primo piano la nostra responsabilità senza che essa possa godere di sconto alcuno.
> Non essendovi nessuno che goda in realtà del diritto di giudicare il proprio prossimo, ognuno di noi è tenuto ad osservare e giudicare sé stesso.


 Sono d'accordo, ma non era questo ciò che intendevo dire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma non era questo ciò che intendevo dire.


Aiutami, se vuoi , a capire meglio, allora


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aiutami, se vuoi , a capire meglio, allora


 Una cosa è costruire un sistema di "valori" col solo intento di ingannare gli altri, un'altra cosa è perchè ci si crede davvero. Questo prescindendo dall'etica che portano con se, e soprattutto dalla veridicità di quei valori (la loro necessaria ed inevitabile soggettività implica sempre o, se si vuole non implica mai,  una loro reale esistenza).


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una cosa è costruire un sistema di "valori" col solo intento di ingannare gli altri, un'altra cosa è perchè ci si crede davvero. Questo prescindendo dall'etica che portano con se, e soprattutto dalla veridicità di quei valori (la loro necessaria ed inevitabile soggettività implica sempre o, se si vuole non implica mai, una loro reale esistenza).


Purtroppo l'artificiosità delle fedi, politiche o religiose, nasce dal fatto che esse il più delle volte non sono state studiate a tavolino da singoli benintenzionati, ma sono cresciute attraverso la storia passando di mano in mano, plasmate, innestate e potate come piante in un vivaio, conformate non tanto alla loro natura quanto alle situazioni storiche ed ai personaggi che se le sono trovate in mano quale strumento. Prova ne siano proprio le guerre.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'artificiosità delle fedi, politiche o religiose, nasce dal fatto che esse il più delle volte *non sono state studiate a tavolino da singoli benintenzionati*, ma sono cresciute attraverso la storia passando di mano in mano, plasmate, innestate e potate come piante in un vivaio, conformate non tanto alla loro natura quanto alle situazioni storiche ed ai personaggi che se le sono trovate in mano quale strumento. Prova ne siano proprio le guerre.


 Vedi Paolo di Tarso.


----------

